# 09 rival conundrum



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

So I have a frame/wheels begging to be built up, and I'm getting a rival group through the store I work for. So given that 08 rival is discounted (slightly, like $20 on the shifters and comparable amounts on other stuff) and 09 rival is slightly more expensive than 08 is normally, do you guys think its worth it to wait 3 weeks and get the new stuff? Is zero loss that great? Does anyone know what the total weight loss is?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I'm on the same boat.*



lucer0 said:


> So I have a frame/wheels begging to be built up, and I'm getting a rival group through the store I work for. So given that 08 rival is discounted (slightly, like $20 on the shifters and comparable amounts on other stuff) and 09 rival is slightly more expensive than 08 is normally, do you guys think its worth it to wait 3 weeks and get the new stuff? Is zero loss that great? Does anyone know what the total weight loss is?



Actually, I'll be helping my friend change the group on his bike soon. We're planning to use '09 Rival as he loved his first ride with my '07. He's been itching to make the leap but we're waiting for the '09. 

3 weeks eh? I think we'll wait. 

Joe


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Conundrum...ahhhh c'mon now!

That's not a conundrum.....that's a veritable tear in the space time continuem! =)

If you are crunched for cash you could run '08 derailleurs/brakes/cranks with the '09 levers. Toss in some C-ramic berin's/jockey wheels and voila you'll have created yourself a "Super Rival" gruppo

I've had the '09 Force for several days now, it's prettimus maximus, Egro changes are saweet. Non zero loss and zero loss both move the chinny chain chain to the respective chain ring cogs. For me it's just a different feel, different flavor. 

My impression is that the '09 stuff is a little sexier, a little softer on the touchy --- My guess is that '09 will be percieved as easier to set up for those not comfortable in a universe without big-ring trim. 

For me it seems the 07/08 stuff was all about dialed precision for intelligent set up, and '09will be a little sexier a little softer for the end user able to handle all the variables individuals will throw at the gruppo. While each individual change doesn't seem that substantial the end result as a whole has a great feel for me.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I took my conundrum and made it worse this morning when I couldn't resist the DA cranks on chainlove. Are sram shifters/FDs compatible with non-compact DA cranks? I don't wanna have to buy ultegra!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Yep, it's compatible.


----------



## Tamu8104 (Jul 1, 2006)

I would go for the 09 for two reasons.

1. i like the looks of it better

2. i have rival on the cross bike and red on the road bike and i love the zero loss and adjustability of the brake/shift levers. The 08 is great but the 09 is a little better in my opinion


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

funhog1 said:


> Conundrum...ahhhh c'mon now!
> 
> That's not a conundrum.....that's a veritable tear in the space time continuem! =)
> 
> ...



Let's see some pics of your 09 Force. Are there any aesthetic changes from 08?


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*09 Force Pics*

Note: 2nd to last pic -- 08 is closer to the lense and as a result looks comparatively larger than is actual.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I say wait. 3 weeks is nothing. '09 looks MUCH better and is supposed to have a lot of functional improvements as well.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Velonews reported that Zero Loss would only be on the front derailleur shifter for Rival and Force.

"Rival and Force will both have Zero Loss for 2009, albeit only in the front shift lever. Of course, it would be appreciated in both, but experience with Red proved having the technology in the front to be a more noticeable improvement than in the rear shifter"

I think they did this so the gap to Red would be larger.

Here's a link to the whole article if you want to read about it:
http://www.velonews.com/article/75150


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I resolved my conundrum  The old Rival stuff is getting dumped at really good prices, so rather than wait for the 09 gear I upgraded to 08 Force shifters and Rival everything else for what I was originally planning to spend on full Rival.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't even know what "zero loss" is... I'm afraid to ask cause I guess we're just supposed to know this stuff.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Zero Loss*

Zero Loss is the reason why I am considering upgrading my first-year Force to Red. I love the SRAM stuff but when you shift, the levers move a discernable distance before they engage. This makes the lever throw longer than it needs to be and it seems VERY long on the front shifter. "Zero loss" effectively removes the "slack" in the lever throw.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

At the very least, get the shifters. Zero loss really is worth it, even if only in the front. Old rival vs. new rival to me, is which is cheapest?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

they said a drop in force price and no change in rival price


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

jitters said:


> Velonews reported that Zero Loss would only be on the front derailleur shifter for Rival and Force.
> 
> "Rival and Force will both have Zero Loss for 2009, albeit only in the front shift lever. Of course, it would be appreciated in both, but experience with Red proved having the technology in the front to be a more noticeable improvement than in the rear shifter"
> 
> ...


I just had my hands on a bike with 09 Rival, and it had Zero-loss for the rear shifter. That article is from April.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I just had my hands on a bike with 09 Rival, and it had Zero-loss for the rear shifter. That article is from April.


Are you saying the 09 rival has zero-loss in both shifters?


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> I just had my hands on a bike with 09 Rival, and it had Zero-loss for the rear shifter. That article is from April.


I'm glad to here SRAM decided to change both shifters. Do you feel it's a big improvement? Or is it just more hype than anything else?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, it's on both shifters. I have Red on my bike, and I'm not sure I could tell the difference if I were blindfolded. It could be different if you actually got on & rode around, but on the SRAM demo setup, it felt great!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

jbrandt said:


> Zero Loss is the reason why I am considering upgrading my first-year Force to Red. I love the SRAM stuff but when you shift, the levers move a discernable distance before they engage. This makes the lever throw longer than it needs to be and it seems VERY long on the front shifter. "Zero loss" effectively removes the "slack" in the lever throw.



Ahh, thank you, that makes sense.


----------

